# Massey 165 1970 diagram for brakes



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all, I'm looking for a diagram (exploded view) of the Massey 165 (1970) brake housing, clutches, etc.any help would be greatly appreciated. I should mentioned it's for the right side, the differential lock side. Thank you


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gemini1,

Below are two U-tube videos for changing brakes on a 165, plus an exploded view of a Massey Ferguson brake system:


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Gemini1,
> 
> Below are two U-tube videos for changing brakes on a 165, plus an exploded view of a Massey Ferguson brake system:
> 
> ...


HarveyW, thank you very much for the quick response. A few years ago I got a lot of information from folks on this forum on an old Ford tractor. It's really a great forum. Thanks again to all the people who've helped me past and present. Stay safe in this Covid world.


----------

